# Found tortoise



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

In Essex along the A130
Im not the finder but i thought id post it here just in case anyone hears about 1 lost.
The sex and approx age has been identified but for obvios reason's i wont put them here.
Please PM me if you know of the owner x


----------



## zenon_bass (Jun 20, 2010)

As a new member I've just been exploring the site and found your post. If the tortoise hasn't been returned to owner yet, try Jane at www.tortoisesoutheast.co.uk who might just have a guess at who the owner could be..

You could also try John Hayward, who runs the Lost/Found or had chelonia stolen register, he is the co-ordinator on the National Theft Register

Tel:- 01869 325699 or E mail [email protected]

He has a list of owners hoping to be re united and works with police in respect of theft etc.


----------

